

Ask HN: List of common user agents and screen sizes? - rahimnathwani

I want to grab screenshots of some web pages, as seen by common users.  I know that I can use wkhtmltopdf to do this, and pass custom values for the user agent and screen size, as per the example here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;wkhtmltopdf&#x2F;issues&#x2F;detail?id=596<p>However, I&#x27;m not so sure where I can get a list of the most common screen sizes for my country (China).<p>I&#x27;ve seen the list here (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bigbossmas.com&#x2F;web-development&#x2F;list-of-mobile-device-sizes&#x2F;) but it doesn&#x27;t show the frequency, so I&#x27;m not sure which ones to pick to get my &#x27;top 10&#x27;.<p>Does anyone have a list, or a pointer to a tool which will generate the screenshots for popular combos?
======
prescindor
According to statcounter.com, the breakdown for screen size is

    
    
        1366x768  27% rising
        1440x900  16% falling slightly
        1920x1080 12% rising slightly
        1024x768  11% falling
        1280x800   7% falling slightly
    

URL: [http://gs.statcounter.com/#resolution-CN-
monthly-201303-2014...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#resolution-CN-
monthly-201303-201403http://gs.statcounter.com/#resolution-CN-
monthly-201303-201403)

Be patient. It was really slow.

As for browser, the breakdown is

    
    
        IE      40% falling
        Chrome  37% rising
        Segou    7% level
        Firefox  5% level
        Safari   3% level
    

URL: [http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-CN-
monthly-201303-201403](http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-CN-
monthly-201303-201403)

~~~
rahimnathwani
Thanks. I should have mentioned I already looked at statcounter. The data for
desktops is OK, but what I really want is the most common user-
agent/resolution combos. It's easy enough for me to check the Apple ones, just
by looking up the specs of recent models, but I don't really know what mid-
range Android phone specs to target, as there are so many models.

